# Methoden und Schleifen vorzeitig beenden



## Mighty (4. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Methode die in einer While-Schleife mit getLine() eine Datei ausliest, wenn in der ersten Zeile die Funktion 
	
	
	
	





```
Integer.parseInt(String ersteZeile);
```
 eine NumberFormatException wirft, weil es z.B. Buchstaben enthält, soll er sowohl die While-Schleife alles auch die Methode vor den weiteren ausführungen beenden.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man Methoden (z.B. private void readFile) und eine While-Schleife beendet, gibt es da einen Befehl?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## bygones (4. Feb 2004)

```
public void readFile() {
  BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("datei"));
  String line;

  while((line = in.readLine()) != null) {
    try {
      int zahl = Integer.parseInt(line);
      ......
    }
    catch(NumberFormatException e) {
        return;
    }
 }
}
```

sollte so funktionieren


----------



## EagleEye (4. Feb 2004)

while schleifen kann man soweit ich weiß mit break abbrechen ob das auch bei methoden geht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Nobody (4. Feb 2004)

möglichkeit 1:
durch bedinungen so schachteln, dass es geht.

möglichkeit 2:
break oder return (müsste gehen, den unterschied weis ich ausm stegreif jetzt nicht)


----------



## Mighty (4. Feb 2004)

Ja mit dem return befehl klappt es, break funktioniert wohl nur in Schleifen, gibt mir Java jedenfalls aus, aber wie gesagt mit return hab ich realisert was ich wollte.

vielen dank noch mal


----------



## bygones (4. Feb 2004)

ja break verlässt nur die aktuelle schleife. return verlässt die gesamte methode


----------

